# Camarillo Air Show, August 18-19, 2007



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2007)

Lining up to be a good show again this year. I'll be there both days.

Camarillo Air Show


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2007)

Preview of the weekend ahead. Media day was today and it will take a week to wipe the smile from my face after today. First a few GA types...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2007)

Throw in a few warbirds, aerobatic types and a local celebrity, Fritz Coleman.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty effin' cool day, right? Yep, it was. But wait, there's more. Media flights! I got to pick what I wanted to fly in. There was a Cirrus (NICE!), a couple of RVs, CJ, Navion, C-53 or B-25. Oh the choices!  Which would YOU choose? My cousin was on the Doolittle Raid, so my choice was obvious. And we got buzzed by an aggressor F-18! 8)


----------



## lastwarrior (Aug 16, 2007)

I wanna watch the show too! I'll try to get there.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice shots , you had the best seat in the world riding in the nose


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2007)

Lucky bastard!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 17, 2007)

wow!

Thats freakin awesome!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2007)

Eric: The guy sitting in the cockpit of the plane that says "Pilot Jason Somes"
looks like Darrell Waldrip (ex nascar driver). Great pictures ! Thanks....

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2007)

The guy in the cockpit is a local weatherman, Fritz Coleman.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice shots Eric!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesume shots Eric!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 17, 2007)

Terrific pics  Thanks.

TO


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks guys! It's going to be a long weekend of shooting for me, so there is definitely more to come. 8)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2007)

Day one was hot and sunny, but very fun. Here are a few quick edits before bed. I have another full day of shooting tomorrow.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2007)

Recognize this one, Joe?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 19, 2007)

GREAT SHOT!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2007)

I love the one with the japanese pilot next to the zero.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2007)

The funny thing is that the guy dressed as the pilot is actually the crew chief for that airplane.

Joe, when I saw him land, I lifted the lens and said "Oh my gosh, it's fireball!". The guys with me all said "Fireball, where?". That took some explaining.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 19, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Joe, when I saw him land, I lifted the lens and said "Oh my gosh, it's fireball!". The guys with me all said "Fireball, where?". That took some explaining.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 20, 2007)

Now that I have 4,500 pictures to go through, I will be a bit busy. Here are some preliminary Sunday shots.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 20, 2007)

Can't wait to see more pics. Very, very cool


----------



## evangilder (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks. I now have the new lens dialed in. I realized that you can't shoot a 500mm lens with 300mm technique. Once I back off of the shutter speed a bit, the details came popping back out. More to follow.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 25, 2007)

Whew, after going through 4,000 pictures, I picked some of the best for the website, and they are finally posted. You can check them out here:

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Camarillo Airshow 2007-


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 4, 2007)

Does identity theft mean I get to go the places you get to go?



Nice shots! Love the C-45.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> Does identity theft mean I get to go the places you get to go?



Only if you're as handsome as I am!  

That C-45 was flying around all morning on both days. I must have a couple of hundred shots of that airplane.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2007)

Excellent shots Eric!


----------



## trackend (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers for those Eric, Loved em all
I'm off to Duxford on Sunday for the September show it would be nice to get weather like you had.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2007)

Cant wait to see those shots, Lee!


----------

